# 2nd gear grinding



## 03VR6man (Oct 15, 2007)

I know it's been talked about a lot... read through lots of threads....
but no clear solutions.

2003, 82k.

my 2nd gear has been notchy (even after warmup) since november 2009. got worse over a year then changed fluid to redline mt-90.. now when the tranny is cold it still feels notchy, 2nd gear is hard to get to and grinds if it goes in. after the car has been driven for about 20 minutes, the gears are all smooth as butter.

what is a GOOD all-season tranny fluid? is royal purple synchromax a good fluid?

I do know my clutch is wearing out. could a worn clutch make it difficult for 2nd?

could worn linkage cause this issue? i've re-adjusted my linkage before and it didn't seem to help any, but i was going to do it again this weekend.
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 03VR6man (Oct 15, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd say either your synchro is fubar, or you bent a fork. Have you tried double-declutching? Does it ever jump out of gear?


----------



## 03VR6man (Oct 15, 2007)

double clutching doesn't do anything for it, and no it doesn't jump out of gear.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Oops. Reading comprehension fail -- I completely missed the bit about it shifting fine when warm. :facepalm:

If by your clutch being worn, you mean the friction plate, then I don't see how that would cause your problem. It would have to be sticking or dragging to make it notchy like that, but then if that were the case, double-declutching would help. I don't know about brands, but I'd say you need to try an oil that's thinner when cold.


----------

